# Marcin Zalewski official 3x3 bld solve - 30.56 (polish record)



## ZalEw (May 28, 2012)

Yes, I'm always happy. More videos soon.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 28, 2012)

me gusta


----------



## Ickenicke (May 28, 2012)

nice


----------



## yoinneroid (May 28, 2012)

me blindsta


----------



## Maskow (May 28, 2012)

One day I will win with you! : D


----------



## qqwref (May 28, 2012)

Polish record? I think you mean #2 in the world  Awesome job.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 28, 2012)

Sweet! Can't wait for the reconstruction. What memo?


----------



## JianhanC (May 28, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Polish record? I think you mean #2 in the world  Awesome job.


 
This x1000. Love the paper. And from this angle and lighting you look a lot like Michal O_O


----------



## Marcell (May 28, 2012)

Congrats Marcin! Awesome solve, especially the memo.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 28, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> This x1000. And from this angle and lighting you look a lot like Michal O_O


 
Michal P? If so he looks nothing like him imo.


----------



## Sebastien (May 28, 2012)

I'd say this is the first sub9 Memo for an official solve. Too bad about the lockups and delays.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 29, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> I'd say this is the first sub9 Memo for an official solve. Too bad about the lockups and delays.


 Nah, this.


----------



## Sebastien (May 29, 2012)

ok, thx.


----------



## hjt0619 (May 29, 2012)

I just watch the video that you make a 27.xx at home a few days ago.
30.56 is the second place in the world!
inspiring！


----------



## JianhanC (May 30, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Michal P? If so he looks nothing like him imo.


 
Of course not, I meant Michal H


----------



## Crazycubemom (May 31, 2012)

Congrats MarZal


----------



## Sillas (May 31, 2012)

sub-9 memorization wtf
Congrats


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 31, 2012)

Oh cool you solve edges first! Not many people do that, but it seems quite a handful of fast blindsolvers do! (ex. you , Yuhui etc.)


----------



## ZalEw (Jun 1, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Oh cool you solve edges first! Not many people do that, but it seems quite a handful of fast blindsolvers do! (ex. you , Yuhui etc.)


 
emm... I don't ?


----------



## Ágoston Török (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazing! And it was the coolest looking memo ever!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice as solve, memo 8 seconds...


----------



## hjt0619 (Jun 9, 2012)

you are the 3rd place now.
http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...gionId=&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single
I don't know which competition is earlier


----------



## ZalEw (Jun 10, 2012)

hjt0619 said:


> you are the 3rd place now.
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...®ionId=&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single
> I don't know which competition is earlier



I don't care


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 10, 2012)

hjt0619 said:


> you are the 3rd place now.
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...®ionId=&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single
> I don't know which competition is earlier



Yuhui- May 27
Marcin- May 26/27

Congrats, the solve was amazing.


----------

